# my new Lavender Butterfly Halfmoon Plakat Betta Pair



## famous (Sep 4, 2011)

I couldnt get good pics of my new bettas so i thought ill post the video i seen them on i have called the girl peach since i think she looks like one and was thinking mario for the boy 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_HO...DvjVQa1PpcFNOzoo1HrUF4SyXBRxENf3FV4V-La5E3Es=


----------



## Emmahlee (Feb 28, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I would name the male Plum. :3

Peach is an adorable name for the Female!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

STUNNING! Both of them


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice fishes and great to see another aussie on the forums.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

wow ! you are so lucky haha


----------



## famous (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for all the good feedback and ive noticed a few aussies on here maybe a few more will come outta the woodwork lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The fish Jodi-Lea gets in are stunning. I have ordered plenty of bettas from her. Just got a parcel with three pairs in them today actually. 

Nice looking plakats. They really do have a good, crisp butterfly pattern. 

What state are you in? I'm so moving to NSW or QLD. They seem to have all the best fish stores.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

How is her service? I'm looking at buying a pair of fancy HM when her stock arrives ( which apparently is in a couple days )


----------



## famous (Sep 4, 2011)

im in nsw it was the cost of the fish and an extra $20 for the fastway couriers which arrived the next day for me but she says 1-2 days and the fish are double bagged and with a heat pack i will be buying from her again.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

She can get really busy and sometimes not answer emails but if you resend your email Jodi will generally get back to you. 

Jodi has been nothing but helpful to me, and I have never had a fish DOA from her and I have purchased more than 20 odd bettas. 

It was $20 I think or close to it, to ship 3 HM males, 3 HM females, 2 small wild betta pairs and a MW culture to me. So if you want to add more to a parcel to save on shipping it's definitely worth it.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous pair! Adorable name choices, by the way. :lol:


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

She sells cultures too? Will definitely look into that. Sounds like shes a great person to buy from. Thanks for the reviews.


----------

